# Hand Crocheted Sparkling scarves...



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I began some months ago hand crocheting hats and scarves. These scarves are very soft, very unique and sparkling. Each one is made from yarns that are very shiny, some have metallic and all are either polyester, acrylic, metallic, some are cotton with other blends. I combine two strands to make most of these and it is done with the yarn deals I have found so each one you see is the only one I made and priced affordably. From the mystical look of some to the flamboyant look of another, I had fun making these. Eye lash yarns and furr yarns are used as well..

$15 each unless otherwise noted plus $2.50 shipping. If you want any multiples I will offer a reasonable combined shipping charge. 

I accept paypal to [email protected] , you can email me there, pm me or write on this page. I also accept post office money orders or carefully concealed cash. Due the number 1 of each color, I will update with each purchase but not by name on the page to keep the surprises. 



This one is a *Lady GaGa Style *at a full 9 feet long with 2 inches wide, black with metallic and really sparkles blue, pink and gold...very cool. $20 plus $2.50 shipping. 


















*Leaves Falling*.....Ruffle scarf pink, burgandy and green with silver metallic threads running through, 4 inches wide by 5 feet long.



















*Easter Surprise Feathers* colors done in a lacy stitch...3 1/2 inches by 5 feet long.



















*Little Girl Purple* is a short scarf of 2 1/2 feet by 3 inches wide, light and dark purple with Metallic threads running through. *$5 Special!* Hard to see the silver in the pic, sorry.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

More coming up....

*Easter Lily *is 3 1/2 inches by 5 feet long....

http://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx85/romysbaskets/DSC05502_zps024ab2a2.jpg










*Purple passion* is blue, pink, green and has a double strand of purple with a vivid silver threading...very shiny, 3 inches wide and a long 6 feet 4 inch length with a little wild fringing.





















*Crazy Cool *is very shiny and vibrant colored pink and lavender with a purple second strand, pic is little soft, sorry. 4 inches by 5 feet long.










*Pretty in Pink* is 4 inches wide by 5 feet 2 inches long, white eye lash yarn with a double strand of pink yarn...so very soft and pretty. 










More coming tomorrow including a Royal Red Christmas scarf....!
Thanks for viewing my post!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful work with snazzy color combinations, too! Can't figure out which is my favorite :happy:


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

They are also known as "Sashay" scarves.  Those are very pretty.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

lorichristie said:


> Beautiful work with snazzy color combinations, too! Can't figure out which is my favorite :happy:


Why thank you! I appreciate all items you have ordered...will have a package out to you soon.



hmsteader71 said:


> They are also known as "Sashay" scarves.  Those are very pretty.


Yes, two of them are Sashay scarves, the little purple one, black sparkly one and the autumn colored one... Thank you kindly! The others are made with eye lash yarns, furr yarns and some cotton, acrylic etc. combinations.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The ones in the photos are still available, some I made duplicates of. Any last minute orders will go out same day! I have heard the last safe mailing day is today. A hat order I sent out on Tuesday got to the folks on Thurs so I think we are still safe. 

Thank you for the orders!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

Pretty work.


----------

